# Weed Songs



## blake9999 (Dec 28, 2017)

Post some of your favorite Weed Songs


----------



## blake9999 (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## blake9999 (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2017)

Don't they teach the classics anymore?


----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2017)

Here is a song about not smoking a joint.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Dec 29, 2017)

Not a fan of his newer music but this was a classic


----------



## dbkick (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 29, 2017)

The Pope Smokes Dope 3:08
I Like Marijuana 5:18
Show Me the Way to Get Stoned 2:28
Up Against the Wall 1:38
I've Got Some Grass


----------



## charface (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## charface (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Spoofer (Dec 29, 2017)

Illegal Smile----John Prine


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 29, 2017)

Spoofer said:


> Illegal Smile----John Prine


----------



## Jimbuktoo (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 27, 2018)

doublejj said:


>


the live version

*"We're gonna dedicate this song to everybody who's putting that funky smell into the air. We want you to blow some up this way!"*
*




*


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## NrthrnMichigan (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## charface (Feb 11, 2018)

Not specifically a weed song but it gets plenty of honorable mentions.


----------



## doublejj (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## OrganicGorilla (Feb 11, 2018)

Cypress Hill


----------



## doublejj (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## HydroRed (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Feb 22, 2018)

Does transport count?


----------



## kine2731 (Apr 5, 2018)

Kottonmouth kings-rest of my life


----------



## Aaron Baron (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Tomonaut (Apr 24, 2018)

Favorite song, reminds me of the good old days of smoking purple haze. First stash I smoked where I knew the strain of it.


----------



## digging (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## LUDACRIS.. (May 1, 2018)




----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 26, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## StillBallinSince94 (Aug 9, 2018)

*Cypress Hill, “Hits From the Bong” (1993)*


----------



## too larry (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Jimbuktoo (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Jimbuktoo (Sep 7, 2018)

And now for something completely different


----------



## Jimbuktoo (Sep 7, 2018)

Last one


----------



## too larry (Sep 8, 2018)

I heard a good Willie weed song on my mp3 this week while hiking. For the life of me, I can't remember what it was.


----------



## Hashishh (Sep 8, 2018)

Funny and good one to learn for around the campfire


----------



## blake9999 (Sep 8, 2018)

If you hum a few bars we will try to help you.


----------



## Kushash (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Unit Farm System Supply (Sep 13, 2018)

crazy for weed


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2018)

This was always one of my favorite weed songs.


----------



## injinji (Sep 13, 2018)

Hard to go wrong with Tom Petty too.


----------



## Jimbuktoo (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## organitron (Oct 7, 2018)

Acoustic Headstash


----------



## injinji (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 7, 2018)

"Don't like Jamaica [oh. no] ..I love her"


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 7, 2018)

" He might of been on the weed, or even LSD, but if he was I couldn't tell."


----------



## CalmAnSense (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2018)

A desert weed deal gone bad. Based on a true story.

This guy gets it:

dharmadrum9264 years ago (edited)
"One of the most beautiful and haunting songs about weed and murder ever written. Roeser's guitar solos all through the song are dripping with soul and menace. It's a brief vignette, a snapshot that stays in your mind, and this recorded version really achieves that. The closing verse, and the closing guitar solo, have a sadness and beauty that stays with me, and it's just as long as it needs to be. Perfect, stunning. Very hard to believe that this was written on a band's debut album, it is a very mature song, descriptive and poignant. Listen to the final guitar solo, the last notes. It is so sad but beautiful, better than any of the live versions.


----------



## Bodean (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Bodean (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 24, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 24, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 24, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 24, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 24, 2018)

Cheers


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 24, 2018)

It's about weed. Trust me.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Bodean (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## blu3bird (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## playallnite (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Rolloff (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Hobbes (Jul 11, 2020)

<iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/16551275" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; fullscreen" allowfullscreen></iframe>
<p><a href="



">M1 - Only In Dreams: Surf the Crop Circle Of Bud (v8.3)</a> from <a href="https://vimeo.com/hobbes">Hobbes</a> on <a href="https://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## av8pa28 (Dec 8, 2020)

Every song is a weed song but if I had to pick just one to smoke to it would have to be this


----------



## Boru420 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Boru420 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Star Dog (Dec 8, 2020)




----------

